# running in Illinois?



## airbornemike (May 30, 2009)

I'm lookn to get my first jet rig and was wondering if anyone is running them in northern illinois bass rivers? (fox, kankakee, rock, kish) or indiana (white, sugar....), this sites awsome guys, tons of info keep it up.


----------



## BassAssassin (Jun 2, 2009)

I used to live in Georgetown, IL, about 12mi south of danville. I always fished the little vermilion river. It always produced nice bass. but idk about jet outboards, the rivers of IL are always murky and full of algae. is that something the will damage the intake for the jet


----------



## flathead100 (Jun 3, 2009)

I run run the lower fox, kank and rock rivers with my jet. Can really get away from boat traffic on those rivers not to mention some great fishing.

Flathead100


----------



## airbornemike (Jun 4, 2009)

flathead100 said:


> I run run the lower fox, kank and rock rivers with my jet. Can really get away from boat traffic on those rivers not to mention some great fishing.
> 
> Flathead100


I live in yorkville and been play'n around in my canoe on the fox and kankakee for now. Seems like alot of guys run mud buddy motors down here, but I saw a guy tool'n down the road in plano with a RiverPro jet rig https://riverpro-boats.com/content/view/12/26/ and figured he's gotta be running it some where's local.

What kinda rig are you running Flathead? Is a 16 footer to big for are flows? I'm think'n a 14 or 15 if I can get away with it, I usually fish alone or owith one other angler.

Thanx for the response.


----------



## flathead100 (Jun 4, 2009)

I run a 20ft with a 115/80 yamaha 4 stroke, 16 ft would be fine. Just take in consideration total weight for a jet. If you are looking for jet for 16ft let me know i know a place in the area selling a used one for decent price. 

Flathead100


----------

